
Samba: Orpheus' Lyre mutual authentication validation bypass - based2
https://www.samba.org/samba/security/CVE-2017-11103.html
======
cryptonector
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14745891](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14745891)

------
based2
[http://www.h5l.org/](http://www.h5l.org/)

